# Wasn heute mit buffed.de los?



## skyline930 (15. April 2009)

Hoi,

mal ne Frage: hat bei euch buffed.de gerade auch so Macken? Bei mir ist im Moment alles drin, von SQL-Errors bis Seitenladefehlern ala der Webserver ist möglicherweise down oder überlastet usw.

ist das mal wieder mein Anschluss der spackt, oder ist es echt der Server von buffed?


----------



## Shantalya (15. April 2009)

Der buffed-Server hat hoche Klicks derzeit, aber das sollte doch normal sein?

Die WoW Server sind/waren down und es ist Patch 3.1...

Es legt sich mit der Zeit wieder, geduld. :-)


----------



## skyline930 (15. April 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte es nur wissen, weil es bei mir schon öfter Stress mit dem Provider gab..



> IPS Driver Error
> There appears to be an error with the database.
> You can try to refresh the page by clicking here



Sowas in der Art kommt immer..


----------



## Teraluna (15. April 2009)

Ich hab die probleme auch ....
kann es sein das die server grad abspacken?
Liebes buffed-team spielt nicht blizzard und patcht die probleme bitte!

MFG 
Teraluna


----------



## Tikume (15. April 2009)

Unwahrscheinlich dass Probleme mit deinem Provider den buffed.de mySQL abschmieren lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (15. April 2009)

Hmm es scheint eher dannach als würden die an dem Forum ändern immerhin ist die neue Beirtag´s anzeige nicht von alleine gekommen ....

wie stellt man die eigentlich ab ?


----------



## Fridolin2005 (15. April 2009)

Hi skyline930,
liegt nicht an deinem Provider sondern an der Technik bei buffed.de. Leider hat das Team von buffed.de kein Interesse solche Probleme zu lösen.
Da kannst Du schreiben soviel Du willst.

Grüße
Fridolin


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2009)

Fridolin2005 schrieb:


> Hi skyline930,
> liegt nicht an deinem Provider sondern an der Technik bei buffed.de. Leider hat das Team von buffed.de kein Interesse solche Probleme zu lösen.
> Da kannst Du schreiben soviel Du willst.



Du hast uns durchschaut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Hardware-Aufstockung und Server im Wert eines kleinen Einfamilienhauses, so wie die ganztägliche Überwachung der Server sind genau die Dinge die wir nicht tun, um diese Probleme bei hohen Besucherzahlen in den Griff zu bekommen. Verdammt - Gläsernes System. ^^


----------



## erwo (15. April 2009)

Hi,



ZAM schrieb:


> Du hast uns durchschaut!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wo ist denn das problem?

Von aussen schauts aus als wäre zuviel PHP kram in der site, der
unkoordiniert unzählige Anfragen auf ne unterdimensionierte
Datenbank loslässt.


Man kann den PHP Mist verschnellern mit pconnects und indem man die
logik in die DB reintut, Postgresql mit PLSQL z.b.!
Kostet nix und ist nicht so ne quälerei wie mit der relativ "dummen" Mysql
DB.

Clustern kann man sowohl pg als auch mysql, es gibt mini Tools für load-
balancing (ganz simpel auf tcp-Ebene) um das bisschen zu verteilen wenn
Clustering eingerichtet ist.

Das Problem bei buffed besteht ja schon recht lange.


Erzählt doch mal wos die Probleme konkret gibt!

Im Moment ist es echt kaum erreichbar.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2009)

erwo schrieb:


> Postgresql



Was kostet es dich, wenn du mit nem Team von 3 Leuten in ner Deadline von nicht ganz 4 Wochen alle Scripte auf postgre ohne Ausfälle umstellst und dabei noch das Tagesgeschäft und neue Projekte erledigst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zur Frage mit "Details zum Problem" - Unbekannt - ein paar der Webserver schießen momentan quer und der Loadbalancer spackt rum - weil er die Leute leider genau darauf auch noch umleitet.


----------



## neo1986 (15. April 2009)

Ich hab ein problem mit dem Suchding also "Neue Beitraege" da kommt das es von dem administrator ausgeschaltet wurde. Stimmt es oder liegt das problem doch bei mir?


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich hab ein problem mit dem Suchding also "Neue Beitraege" da kommt das es von dem administrator ausgeschaltet wurde. Stimmt es oder liegt das problem doch bei mir?



Was könnte es wohl bedeuten wenn da steht "Vom Administrator deaktiviert" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Suche der Forensoftware ist meist mit eines der belastentensten Faktoren, wenn viel los ist.


----------



## Greshnak (15. April 2009)

Hallo, wenn ich auf Neue Beiträge klicke steht da:


Fehlermeldung:

Der Administrator hat die Suchmaschine für den jetzigen Zeitpunkt ausgeschaltet. Bitte versuche es später erneut

Von wegen für den JETZIGEN Zeitpunkt, das Ding ist schon den ganzen Tag aus!
Und ich habe es 100 mal später erneut versucht.


Meine Frage:

Wieso schaltet ihr das Ding nicht wieder an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erwo (15. April 2009)

Hi,



ZAM schrieb:


> Was kostet es dich, wenn du mit nem Team von 3 Leuten in ner Deadline von nicht ganz 4 Wochen alle Scripte auf postgre ohne Ausfälle umstellst und dabei noch das Tagesgeschäft und neue Projekte erledigst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kommt drauf an wie die applikationen gestrickt sind.
Das "Upgrade" an sich ist oft nicht so kompliziert, aber die
neuen Optimierungsmöglichkeiten auch nutzen zu können
dagegen schon.


Keine ahnung, hatte nur gemerkt das die site Probleme hat
heute tagsüber bis eben.


Aber Ausfälle gibts so ja eh (nicht erreichbar).
Das entkräftet das Argument merklich oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das das nicht mal eben gemacht ist, ist klar.
Kenn da nur den DDR-Spruch, lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken
als ein Schrecken ohne Ende ,)


Wenn tatsächlich die apaches spacken, wäre die DB ja eh von der
Prio her danach...

Darf man fragen was ihr als loadbalancer benutzt?^^

Der fehler schaut auf jeden fall nicht danach aus, requests
nimmts immer an.

Wenn der lb spackt, die connections auf dem apache runterdrehen,
so schlau sollte der lb ja sein requests zu nicht erreichbaren
webserver auf die anderen Frontends/webserver zu verteilen.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2009)

erwo schrieb:


> Gute Tipps



Danke für die Tipps, aber das ist uns alles bewusst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw. Suche ist wieder aktiv.


----------



## neo1986 (15. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was könnte es wohl bedeuten wenn da steht "Vom Administrator deaktiviert" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Thx sollte man dort vielleicht hinschreiben wurde wegen hoher auslastung deaktiviert.

jetzt weis ich wenigstens das es nicht an meinem beschissenen inernet liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## erwo (15. April 2009)

Hi,



ZAM schrieb:


> Btw. Suche ist wieder aktiv.



Na denn wünsch ich euch ma viel Erfolg und keinen zu arg langen Abend damit!

Was nutzt ihr als loadbalancer? :=)


Gruss,
...nen Stündchen AOC noch, bevor die Zeit weg iss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erwo


----------



## skyline930 (15. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich dass Probleme mit deinem Provider den buffed.de mySQL abschmieren lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1&2 trau ich mittlerweile alles zu..


----------



## advanced08 (15. April 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> Hmm es scheint eher dannach als würden die an dem Forum ändern immerhin ist die neue Beirtag´s anzeige nicht von alleine gekommen ....
> 
> wie stellt man die eigentlich ab ?




die frage ist noch offen...


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> die frage ist noch offen...



Der Thread ist nur DREI Beiträge tiefer:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=99669
Name: Forumansicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem Suche nach "Forumansicht" bringt ca. 10 Treffer, einige davon sogar mit Bildererklärung.


----------



## Tikume (16. April 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> 1&2 trau ich mittlerweile alles zu..



Wirtschaftskrise, Vergewaltigungen, der Untergang der Dinosaurier fällt sicher auch damit rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (16. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wirtschaftskrise, Vergewaltigungen, der Untergang der Dinosaurier fällt sicher auch damit rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann schon was fühlen...du auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (16. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wirtschaftskrise, Vergewaltigungen, der Untergang der Dinosaurier fällt sicher auch damit rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na guuut, fast alles.. Zicken hier.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achso ja nich das dass hier als OT endet:

Jetzt gehts wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hitzedrachen (16. April 2009)

Oh man das gefährliche Halbwissen greift wieder um sich!
Leute leute, wer keine Ahnung oder direkte Einsicht in einen System hat, sollte sich mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen zurückhalten.

Beim Programmieren ist es immer wie folgt:

Programmieren, programmieren,.....
YEAH Fertig....
Mist ein Bug...
Yeah Fertig...
Mist ein neuer Bug...
"Wie das Modul soll noch rein?"...
Yeah Fertig....
-.- Ein Bug...

Den Rest kann man sich ja denken und das ein Testsystem NIE dem LiveSystem gleicht, sollte auch jedem WoW-Spieler
bekannt sein! (PTR und so..)


Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2009)

Hitzedrachen schrieb:


> Leute leute, wer keine Ahnung oder direkte Einsicht in einen System hat, sollte sich mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen zurückhalten.



Nicht unbedingt - Beispielsweise sind Hinweise wie von erwo wertvoll, auch wenn uns speziell die Punkte bewusst sind. Aber es kann immer mal was dabei sein, was wir übersehen haben.  Der wichtige Punkt dabei ist aber die Art der Präsentation von Hinweisen/Kritiken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edimasta (16. April 2009)

Ich bekomme in den letzten Tagen ständig beim Surfen auf buffed.de einen "IPS Driver Error"
Und gerade eben wieder einmal... vielleicht hilft ja folgendes:



> mySQL query error: SELECT m.*, me.signature, me.avatar_size, me.avatar_location, me.avatar_type, me.vdirs, me.location, me.msnname, me.interests, me.yahoo, me.website, me.aim_name, me.icq_number, g.*, cf.* FROM ibf_members m LEFT JOIN ibf_groups g ON (m.mgroup=g.g_id) LEFT JOIN ibf_pfields_content cf ON (cf.member_id=m.id) LEFT JOIN ibf_member_extra me ON (me.id=m.id) WHERE m.id='19771'
> 
> SQL error: MySQL server has gone away
> SQL error code: 2006
> Date: Thursday 16th of April 2009 06:27:20 PM





> mySQL query error: UPDATE ibf_sessions SET member_name='Edimasta',member_id=19771,member_group=3,login_type=0,running_time=1239899194,locatio
> n=',0,',in_error=0,location_1_type='',location_1_id=0,location_2_type='',location_2_id=0,location_3_type='',location_3_id=0 WHERE id='db01788738c751ada709357a1aa7ce8b'
> 
> SQL error: MySQL server has gone away
> ...



Es ist etwas störend da ich es fast nicht schaffe ein mybuffed.de Profil aufzurufen oder an meinem Blog zu schreiben...

Bitte um Behebung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (16. April 2009)

"SQL error: MySQL server has gone away"

Das sagt eigentlich alles.
Die Server sind auch grad sehr überlastet


----------



## Carcharoth (16. April 2009)

Liegt am Patch.
Die Leute sind wieder vermehrt am Datenbank durchstöbern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Dies ist keine offizielle Aussage)



Edit:
Wah, wurde der Thread gemerged? Früher stand das woanders *g*


----------



## Omidas (16. April 2009)

Ist zwar wahrscheinlich nicht das gleiche Problem, wollte 
aber deswegen nicht nen ähnlichen Thread aufmachen.

Jedes mal wenn ich die neue News von War aufmachen will
kommt:

*Fatal error*:  Call to undefined method ImageHandler::error_msg() in */var/www/webscripts2/buffed.de/include/buffed/displayhandler.inc.php* on line *1028
*
Cache geleert, Firefox neu gestartet, IE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ausprobiert
immer dasselbe


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Ist zwar wahrscheinlich nicht das gleiche Problem, wollte
> aber deswegen nicht nen ähnlichen Thread aufmachen.
> 
> Jedes mal wenn ich die neue News von War aufmachen will
> ...



Welche news genau?


----------



## Omidas (16. April 2009)

Ist diese:

http://www.buffed.de/news/9830/warhammer-o...int-am-17-april

Edit 22:01
Und jetzt gehts. Danke wenn was repariert wurde, ansonsten helfen doch böse blicke^^


----------

